# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ինչո՞ւ ունենալ երեխաներ

## ivy

Գուցե հարցադրումը մի քիչ պրովոկատիվ է, բայց միևնույն է հետաքրքիր է լսել կարծիքներ, թե ինչու են մարդիկ ուզում երեխաներ ունենալ կամ ծնող դառնալ։
Բնազդները՝ մի կողմ  :Smile: 

Կիսվեք մտքերով կամ սեփական օրինակներով։ 

Կարելի է նաև քննարկել հարցը, թե ինչու մարդիկ *չեն* ուզում երեխա ունենալ։
Որպես մտածելու նյութ, կարող ենք, օրինակ, անտինատալիզմը վերցնել։

Ու մի հարց էլ։
Կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնք ահագին լավ հասկանում են ու գիտեն, որ երեխա ունենալ չեն ուզում, բայց միևնույն է գնում են էդ քայլին (խոսքը պատահականության մասին չի)։ 
Ինչո՞ւ։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2022), Freeman (03.12.2022), Աթեիստ (02.12.2022), Հայկօ (02.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (03.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարելի ա, իհարկե, երեխա ունենալու պատճառների մի սիրուն ու պատկառելի ցուցակ գրել, որոնք բոլորն էլ ճիշտ կլինեն: Բայց կարծում եմ` պարտադիր չի, որ ամեն մարդ երեխա ունենալու համար հատուկ ինչ-որ պատճառ ունենա: Ընդհանրապես բոլոր էն բաները, որոնք ընդունված են հասարակության մեջ ու որոնց հետ կապված մենք անձամբ մեր ցանկությունների, սկզբունքների, արժեքների հետ հակասություն չենք տեսնում, ինքնաբերաբար անում ենք` առանց հատուկ պատճառների մեջ խորանալու: Երեխա ունենալն էլ էդ շարքից ա: Այսինքն` եթե հատուկ չունենալու պատճառ չունես, ունենում ես կամ առնվազն փորձում ես ունենալ: Ինձ թվում ա` սա ճիշտ ա մարդկանց առնվազն մեծամասնության դեպքում: Օրինակ, շատ միայնակ կանայք կան, որ չնայած ֆինանսական և անձնական խնդիրներին` հատուկ երեխա են ունենում, որ մենակ չմնան: Էս դեպքում հատուկ պատճառ ա լինում: Բայց մնացած դեպքերում, կարծում եմ, մարդիկ հատուկ չեն մտածում, թե ինչի ունենան: Ավելի շուտ չունենալու համար ա պատճառ պետք, քան ունենալու: Կարող ա` էլի դեպքեր կան, երբ մարդ հատուկ պատճառով ա երեխա ունենում, էս պահին մտքիս էդ մեկն եկավ:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2022), ivy (03.12.2022), John (04.12.2022), Աթեիստ (04.12.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

Առաջին անհաջողությունից հետո մենք երկար ժամանակ կիսագիտակցաբար-բնազդաբար էինք մոտենում էս հարցին, ու էդ ընթացքում իմ սաղ ցեղը աչքիս ինձնից ավելի շատ էր ուզում, որ մենք երեխա ունենանք (որովհետև «դա ճակատագրական հարց ա», «ապագայի մասին մտածեք», «քեզ նմանին պիտի շատացնել» ու նման այլ էշություններ), այսինքն պիտի դիմեինք արհեստական միջոցների բան, հետո մտածեցի, որ առանց մեզ էլ օրեկան 300-400 հազար մարդ ա ծնվում ու էս վերջերս ամեն տարի «հաջողությամբ» Ֆրանսիայի չափ բնակչություն է ավելանում մոլորակի վրա, էլ ի՞նչ մի հավայի դես ու դեն ընկնելու բազար կա… Ու ըստ երևույթին ճիշտը որդեգրելն է, եթե իսկապես ուզենանք երեխաներ պահել։ Չնայած ես երեխաներ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց էս պահին իմ մարդասիրությունս անհրաժեշտ շեմը չի հաղթահարում, որ ես մնացած ներվերս ու առողջությունս ծախսեմ պապայությունով զբաղվելու վրա, զգում եմ, որ դրա կարիքը քյաֆթառ հալիս առանձնապես շատ չունեմ, ու առհասարակ նման է, որ դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում երեխա ունենալը անշնորհակալ գործ է։ Մի հին հույն փիլիսոփա կար, անզավակ, որ ասում էր զավակ ունենալը մի կողմից ուրախալի է, մյուս կողմից ցավ ես ապրում:  Տատս կասեր՝ «ավելորդ ուտող բերաններ» ։Ճ

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել՝ էս պատերազմոտ ու քաոտիկ աշխարհում երջանիկ ու բախտավոր սերունդներ ունենալը մի քիչ տարօրինակ է հնչում, լավ կլինի մարդիկ անիմաստ ինքնախաբեությամբ չզբաղվեն, որովհետև շատերի քչից շատից հաջողակ կյանք ունենալու շանսերը բավական ցածր են, մենք ու դուք՝ կարդացողներդ էն հազվագյուտներից եք, որ բախտ ունեք «դարդ ու ցավ չունենալու» ու ակումբում քննարկելու թե «ինչու ունենալ երեխաներ», մի հատ ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք, թե ու՞ր են մյուսները…

----------

ivy (03.12.2022), Աթեիստ (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (03.12.2022)

----------


## Freeman

> Կարելի ա, իհարկե, երեխա ունենալու պատճառների մի սիրուն ու պատկառելի ցուցակ գրել, որոնք բոլորն էլ ճիշտ կլինեն: Բայց կարծում եմ` պարտադիր չի, որ ամեն մարդ երեխա ունենալու համար հատուկ ինչ-որ պատճառ ունենա: Ընդհանրապես բոլոր էն բաները, որոնք ընդունված են հասարակության մեջ ու որոնց հետ կապված մենք անձամբ մեր ցանկությունների, սկզբունքների, արժեքների հետ հակասություն չենք տեսնում, ինքնաբերաբար անում ենք` առանց հատուկ պատճառների մեջ խորանալու: Երեխա ունենալն էլ էդ շարքից ա: Այսինքն` եթե հատուկ չունենալու պատճառ չունես, ունենում ես կամ առնվազն փորձում ես ունենալ: Ինձ թվում ա` սա ճիշտ ա մարդկանց առնվազն մեծամասնության դեպքում: Օրինակ, շատ միայնակ կանայք կան, որ չնայած ֆինանսական և անձնական խնդիրներին` հատուկ երեխա են ունենում, որ մենակ չմնան: Էս դեպքում հատուկ պատճառ ա լինում: Բայց մնացած դեպքերում, կարծում եմ, մարդիկ հատուկ չեն մտածում, թե ինչի ունենան: *Ավելի շուտ չունենալու համար ա պատճառ պետք, քան ունենալու*: Կարող ա` էլի դեպքեր կան, երբ մարդ հատուկ պատճառով ա երեխա ունենում, էս պահին մտքիս էդ մեկն եկավ:


Էս պահը շատ հետաքրքիր ա ստացվել՝ երբ մարդիկ իմանում են, որ մեկը չի ուզում երեխա ունենալ, իրեն են հարցնում՝ խի՞ չես ուզում, բայց ինչ որ բանն անելու կամ ուզենալու համար ա պատճառ պետք, ոչ թե չանելու/չուզելու

----------

ivy (03.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (03.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

> Ընդհանրապես բոլոր էն բաները, որոնք ընդունված են հասարակության մեջ ու որոնց հետ կապված մենք անձամբ մեր ցանկությունների, սկզբունքների, արժեքների հետ հակասություն չենք տեսնում, ինքնաբերաբար անում ենք` առանց հատուկ պատճառների մեջ խորանալու: Երեխա ունենալն էլ էդ շարքից ա: *Այսինքն` եթե հատուկ չունենալու պատճառ չունես, ունենում ես կամ առնվազն փորձում ես ունենալ:* Ինձ թվում ա` սա ճիշտ ա մարդկանց առնվազն մեծամասնության դեպքում:


Հետաքրքիր մոտեցում է, բայց իմ կարծիքով, երեխա ունենալը պիտի որ ամենաշատ կշռադատված քայլերից մեկը լինի կյանքում, այլ ոչ թե «ունենում եմ, որովհետև չունենալու պատճառ չունեմ»։ 
Թեև իրականում, երևի հենց գրածիդ պես էլ կա, ունենում են՝ առանց շատ խորանալու (բնազդաբա՞ր), հետո նոր հասկանում՝ ուզում էին ծնող լինել, թե չէ։ Իր բոլոր հետևանքներով։ 
Մինչև ունենալը, իհարկե, դժվար է էն ամենը պատկերացնել, ինչ կապված է ծնող լինելու հետ, բայց էս հարցին հեշտ ու թեթև մոտենալն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, վտանգներով լի է։ 

Ինչպես վերևում արդեն գրեցի, ինձ նաև հետաքրքիր են էն մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեին, որ չէին ուզում ծնող լինել, բայց միևնույն է ունենում են (հետո հաճախ թե իրենք են կրակն ընկնում, թե ծնված երեխաները)։ Մի օրինակ բերեմ։
Մի մամա է գալիս մոտս, երկու երեխա ունի՝ մեկը մոտ կես տարեկան, մյուսը՝ երեք։ Խորը բացասական զգացմունքներ ունի թե երեխաների, թե իր՝ ծնող լինելու հանդեպ։ Էն աստիճանի, որ ֆիզիկապես զզվանք է ապրում երեխաներից։ Ամուսնու հետ հարաբերությունները մարել են․ միայն մնացել են ֆունկցիաները՝ երեխաներին խնամող (ուզած-չուզած), գործող անհատներ։ 
Պատմում է, որ մինչև երեխաների ծնվելը ներդաշնակ, երջանիկ հարաբերություններ են ունեցել, երեխա ունենալ չեն ուզել։ Սակայն այնուամենայնիվ ութ տարի անց որոշել են գնալ էդ քայլին։ 
Առաջին երեխայի ծնվելուց հետո զույգի մոտ սկսվել են էմոցիանալ դժվարություններ, ինչը իհարկե կարելի է կապել հետծննդաբերական շրջանի ու կայնքի նոր փուլ մտնելու հետ, բայց իրենց դեպքում ահագին պաթոլոգիկ ընթացք է ստացել էդ ամենը։ Էդ ժամանակից սկսած՝ թերապիաների մեջ են։ 
Ու դեռ վիճակը որևէ կերպ չբարելավված, և նաև ևս մեկ անգամ հստակ գիտակցելով, որ իրենք իրականում երեխա չէին ուզում՝ ի՞նչ են անում, երկրորդին են ունենում։ Երկու չափահաս մարդ, որոնք իրենց որոշման արդյունքում ատում են թե իրենք իրենց, թե իրենց երեխաներին։

----------

Freeman (03.12.2022), Աթեիստ (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (03.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս պահը շատ հետաքրքիր ա ստացվել՝ երբ մարդիկ իմանում են, որ մեկը չի ուզում երեխա ունենալ, իրեն են հարցնում՝ խի՞ չես ուզում, բայց ինչ որ բանն անելու կամ ուզենալու համար ա պատճառ պետք, ոչ թե չանելու/չուզելու


Դե հա, տրամաբանորեն տենց ա, բայց փաստացի էն, ինչ մեծամասնությունն անում ա, ինքնաբերաբար դառնում ա նորմա, ու դա չուզենալն ա հարց առաջացնում, թե` ինչու, ոչ թե չուզենալը: Իհարկե, շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար պարզեր երեխա ունենալ ուզենալու և չուզենալու պատճառները ու գիտակցեր թե՛ իր, թե՛ իր ունեցած երեխաների կյանքի զարգացումը էդ որոշումն ընդունելու դեպքում, բայց դե, ցավոք, տենց չի:

----------

Freeman (03.12.2022), ivy (04.12.2022), Աթեիստ (04.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր մոտեցում է, բայց իմ կարծիքով, երեխա ունենալը պիտի որ ամենաշատ կշռադատված քայլերից մեկը լինի կյանքում, այլ ոչ թե «ունենում եմ, որովհետև չունենալու պատճառ չունեմ»։ 
> Թեև իրականում, երևի հենց գրածիդ պես էլ կա, ունենում են՝ առանց շատ խորանալու (բնազդաբա՞ր), հետո նոր հասկանում՝ ուզում էին ծնող լինել, թե չէ։ Իր բոլոր հետևանքներով։ 
> Մինչև ունենալը, իհարկե, դժվար է էն ամենը պատկերացնել, ինչ կապված է ծնող լինելու հետ, բայց էս հարցին հեշտ ու թեթև մոտենալն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, վտանգներով լի է։ 
> 
> Ինչպես վերևում արդեն գրեցի, ինձ նաև հետաքրքիր են էն մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեին, որ չէին ուզում ծնող լինել, բայց միևնույն է ունենում են (հետո հաճախ թե իրենք են կրակն ընկնում, թե ծնված երեխաները)։ Մի օրինակ բերեմ։
> Մի մամա է գալիս մոտս, երկու երեխա ունի՝ մեկը մոտ կես տարեկան, մյուսը՝ երեք։ Խորը բացասական զգացմունքներ ունի թե երեխաների, թե իր՝ ծնող լինելու հանդեպ։ Էն աստիճանի, որ ֆիզիկապես զզվանք է ապրում երեխաներից։ Ամուսնու հետ հարաբերությունները մարել են․ միայն մնացել են ֆունկցիաները՝ երեխաներին խնամող (ուզած-չուզած), գործող անհատներ։ 
> Պատմում է, որ մինչև երեխաների ծնվելը ներդաշնակ, երջանիկ հարաբերություններ են ունեցել, երեխա ունենալ չեն ուզել։ Սակայն այնուամենայնիվ ութ տարի անց որոշել են գնալ էդ քայլին։ 
> Առաջին երեխայի ծնվելուց հետո զույգի մոտ սկսվել են էմոցիանալ դժվարություններ, ինչը իհարկե կարելի է կապել հետծննդաբերական շրջանի ու կայնքի նոր փուլ մտնելու հետ, բայց իրենց դեպքում ահագին պաթոլոգիկ ընթացք է ստացել էդ ամենը։ Էդ ժամանակից սկսած՝ թերապիաների մեջ են։ 
> Ու դեռ վիճակը որևէ կերպ չբարելավված, և նաև ևս մեկ անգամ հստակ գիտակցելով, որ իրենք իրականում երեխա չէին ուզում՝ ի՞նչ են անում, երկրորդին են ունենում։ Երկու չափահաս մարդ, որոնք իրենց որոշման արդյունքում ատում են թե իրենք իրենց, թե իրենց երեխաներին։


Ծանր դեպք ա, ինչ խոսք: Բայց էդքանը պատմելով հանդերձ` չես գրել (չգիտեմ` էդ կինը չի ասել, թե դու չես ուզել գրել ուղղակի), թե ինչն ա պատճառ հանդիսացել, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, որոշել են երեխաներ ունենալ: Շատ դեպքերում, օրինակ, պրոբլեմատիկ հարաբերությունների դեպքում որոշում են ունենալ` միամտորեն հավատալով, որ երեխան կբարելավի հարաբերությունները, բայց դե մեծ մասամբ ճիշտ հակառակն ա լինում, քանի որ երեխան ինքն իրենով մի շարք պրոբլեմներ ա իր հետ բերում, ու դժվար ա պատկերացնել, թե էդ ոնց պիտի երեխան օգներ էդ գործին: Առանձին դեպքերում, համապատասխան հանգամանքների բերումով բացառություններ կարող են լինել, իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ սա, կարծում եմ, խոր մոլորություն ա: Նույնիսկ հակառակը` երեխա ունենալը, հատկապես երբ օգնող չկա կողքից, լուրջ քննություն ա հարաբերությունների հարցում, որից շատերը կտրվում են: Բայց քո նկարագրած դեպքում, փաստորեն, հակառակն ա. հարաբերությունները մինչև երեխա ունենալը լավ են եղել:

----------

ivy (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2022)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ թվում ա երեխա ունենալու մեջ ինչ որ էգոիստական բան էլ կա։ Ոչ թե երեխայի մասին ես մտածում (ինչ աշխարհում ա ապրելու, ոնց ա ապրելու), այլ ոնց ես ամեն օր երեխայի ինչ որ նոր բանով ուրախանում, հիանում ։)
Մենք հնարավորություն ունենայինք, 4-րդն էլ կունենայինք։

Իհարկե դժվարություններ էլ կան, գիտակցում ենք, որ երկիրը կատարյալ չի, ու վաղն էլ իրանք են դժվարություններ ունենալու։ Բայց լավ բաները կարծում եմ ավելի շատ են։ Կամ էլ պետք լավ բաները տեսնել, իրանց էլ դա սովորեցնել։ Ասենք բանակում լիքը վատ բաներ էլ են եղել, բայց ես հիմնականում լավ հիշողություններ ունեմ։
Եթե վստահ լինեմ, որ նույնը երեխեքն են ունենալու, շատ ուրախ կլնեմ։ Համենայն դեպս տենց ենք փորձում անենք ։) 

Կարծում եմ երեխա *չեն* ուզում կամ որտև հստակ չեն պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ա դրանից հետ փոխվելու, կամ էլ շատ լավ պատկերացնում են, գցել, բռնել են, որ մինուսներն ավելի շատ են, քան պլյուսները։

Հա, մեկ էլ շատ ընտանիքներում երեխան խախուտ ընտանիքը «ամրացնելու» գործիք ա։ Վստահ եմ էս թեմայում բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ սա շատ ապուշ մոտեցում ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2022), Freeman (04.12.2022), ivy (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

> Ծանր դեպք ա, ինչ խոսք: Բայց էդքանը պատմելով հանդերձ` չես գրել (չգիտեմ` էդ կինը չի ասել, թե դու չես ուզել գրել ուղղակի), թե ինչն ա պատճառ հանդիսացել, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, որոշել են երեխաներ ունենալ: Շատ դեպքերում, օրինակ, պրոբլեմատիկ հարաբերությունների դեպքում որոշում են ունենալ` միամտորեն հավատալով, որ երեխան կբարելավի հարաբերությունները, բայց դե մեծ մասամբ ճիշտ հակառակն ա լինում, քանի որ երեխան ինքն իրենով մի շարք պրոբլեմներ ա իր հետ բերում, ու դժվար ա պատկերացնել, թե էդ ոնց պիտի երեխան օգներ էդ գործին: Առանձին դեպքերում, համապատասխան հանգամանքների բերումով բացառություններ կարող են լինել, իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ սա, կարծում եմ, խոր մոլորություն ա: Նույնիսկ հակառակը` երեխա ունենալը, հատկապես երբ օգնող չկա կողքից, լուրջ քննություն ա հարաբերությունների հարցում, որից շատերը կտրվում են: Բայց քո նկարագրած դեպքում, փաստորեն, հակառակն ա. հարաբերությունները մինչև երեխա ունենալը լավ են եղել:


Թե ինչու են երեխաներ ունեցել, իրենք էլ չգիտեն: Երևի ի վերջո հասարակության կողմից սահմանված ընտանիքի մոդելը՝ «ամուսիններ երեխաներով» ամուր նստած է շատերիս մեջ ու ինչ-որ ժամանակ հաղթում է մնացած ամեն ինչին:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, էն դեպքերը, երբ երեխա(ներ) ունենալուց հետո ամուսինների հարաբերությունները ակնհայտորոն վատացել են, քիչ չեն։
Ու սա անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում, թե հարաբերությունները տեղից խախուտ են եղել։ 
Ուղղակի ծնող դառնալով՝ մարդիկ իրար մեջ էնպիսի կողմեր են բացահայտում, որոնք մինչև էդ չէին տեսել։ Ու էդ բացահայտումները կարող են նաև հիասթափեցնող լինել։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2022), Ուլուանա (04.12.2022)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

Երեխա ունենալը ինձ դեռ չի սպառնում, բայց էս պահին մտածում եմ, որ ուզում եմ ունենալ ու էդ պատճառները ծերից ծեր էգոիստական են, առհասարակ հիմա չեմ էլ փորձում ձև տալ, թե երբևէ ինչ-որ բան եմ անում, որը իմ ցանկություններից/կարիքներից չի բխում։ 3 պատճառ մտքովս անցավ
 - Ինձ թվում ա հիմա էնքան  տեսական ու գործնական գիտելիք եմ կուտակել շփումների, սիրո, մեծանալու, հարաբերությունների մասին, որ կուզեմ էդ տամ ինչ-որ մեկին. Հիմա սովորել եմ քիչ-թե շատ հոգ տանել ինքս իմ մասին, ու երբեմն մտածում եմ, որ էդ պոտենցիալը հիմա էնքան ա, որ պատկերացնում եմ նաև ուրիշի մասին հոգ տանել. Դրա բացարձակ քննությունը երևի հենց երեխա ունենալն ա
 - Ես լիքը ժամանակ եմ ծախսում մարդկանց ու մասնավորապես իմ կյանքը հասկանալու վրա ու դրանից լիքը հաճույք եմ ստանում։ Նաև լիքը հետաքրքիր ա թե մարդիկ ինչ վիճակներում են առհասարակ լինում։ Ինձ թվում ա երեխա ունենալը կամ ծնող լինելը շատ մեծ կտոր ա մարդկային վիճակներից ու էդ նենց հարաբերություն ա, որը միանգամից լիքը բան տեղն ա գցում նրա մասին, թե մարդիկ ոնց են առհասարակ դառնում, հասարակությունները ոնց են դառնում։ Ինձ թվում ա շատ զգայական մակարդակում ծնող լինելը աշխարհի մասին պատկերացումները միանգամից խմբագրում ա, ու էդ շատ հետաքրքիր ա։ (էս կետում նաև նկատի ունեմ, որ հավանաբար նաև իմ կյանքի մասին լիքը բան կհասկանամ)
 - Մեկ էլ շատ երկարաժամկետ ինձ թվում ա շատ դժվար ա աշխարհի հետ կապը պահելը, եթե պարբերաբար քեզնից փոքրերի հետ չես շփվում։ Նույնիսկ հիմա համարյա տեղյակ չեմ, թե ինձնից 10 տարի ցածր սերունդը ինչ ա շնչում, ինչ ա լսում/մտածում, ու ինչքան գնա էդ կապը պահելը ավելի դժվար ա լինելու։ Կուզեմ ասենք մի 30 տարուց էլ քիչ թե շատ իմանամ թե ջահելները ինչ են մտածում, ինչ տեխնոլոգիաներ են օգտագործում, ինչ թեմաներից են անհանգիստ։ Էս թեմաներով մնում մնում պատկերացնում եմ, թե ոնց ա թոռս ընկերների հետ տատու վրա ղժալու թե բա - տատս հին ա, տառական չի ուտում… ու թե ոնց եմ էդ անդաստիարակ լակոտի պորտը տեղը դնելու  :LOL: 

Սենց սուբյետիվ ու աբստրակտ

----------

ivy (04.12.2022), Աթեիստ (04.12.2022), Ուլուանա (04.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

> Երեխա ունենալը ինձ դեռ չի սպառնում, բայց էս պահին մտածում եմ, որ ուզում եմ ունենալ ու էդ պատճառները ծերից ծեր էգոիստական են, առհասարակ հիմա չեմ էլ փորձում ձև տալ, թե երբևէ ինչ-որ բան եմ անում, որը իմ ցանկություններից/կարիքներից չի բխում։ 3 պատճառ մտքովս անցավ
>  - Ինձ թվում ա հիմա էնքան  տեսական ու գործնական գիտելիք եմ կուտակել շփումների, սիրո, մեծանալու, հարաբերությունների մասին, որ կուզեմ էդ տամ ինչ-որ մեկին.


Իմ կարծիքով, սեփական փորձն ու գիտելիքները փոխանցելու ցանկությունը ծնողության ամենակարևոր ու սիրուն բաներից մեկն է, որը հեչ էլ էգոիստական չի։ 




> Հիմա սովորել եմ քիչ-թե շատ հոգ տանել ինքս իմ մասին, ու երբեմն մտածում եմ, որ էդ պոտենցիալը հիմա էնքան ա, որ պատկերացնում եմ նաև ուրիշի մասին հոգ տանել. Դրա բացարձակ քննությունը երևի հենց երեխա ունենալն ա


Նույնն էլ հոգ տանելու ցանկությանն է վերաբերվում։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2022)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ կարծիքով, սեփական փորձն ու գիտելիքները փոխանցելու ցանկությունը ծնողության ամենակարևոր ու սիրուն բաներից մեկն է, որը հեչ էլ էգոիստական չի։ 
> 
> Նույնն էլ հոգ տանելու ցանկությանն է վերաբերվում։


Էգոիզմ ա էնքանով, որ դու դա անում ես ոչ թե իրա համար, այլ առաջին հերթին հենց քո, դու ես քեզ լավ զգում դա անելուց։
Ասենք կարայիր առանց երեխա ունենալու էլ մանկապարտեզում գործի ընդունվել, էդ նույնն անել ։)
Բայց էդ դեպքում լիարժեք ազատ չես անելու ինչ ուզում ես ։)

----------

ivy (04.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.12.2022)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դե իմ ջոգելով, տարիներ հետո երեխեքդ էլ երեխա կունենան, դու էլ թոռատեր կդառնաս։ Բիձա վախտ լագոդների վրա կխոսաս, մարդա մի ճլոտի կտաս։ Ուրիշի երեխեքը որ գան նեղեն թոռներիդ, կհելնես կքֆրտես դրանց էլի։
Թոռը քաղցր բան է ժող ջան

----------


## LisBeth

Ոչ  մի հիմնավոր պատճառ չեմ տեսնում

----------


## LisBeth

Ասեմ, որ սկզբի գրառման մեջ ասված բնազդը մի կողմ թողնելը էդքան էլ լավ միտք չի, ասենք ինչ հիմնավորում էլ գրես, դրանք քողարկում են, հիմնական մղիչը մեկն ա, Դոկինզի Էգոիստիկ գենում լավ բացատրում ա․․․ ասենք պետք ա հակառակը հիմավորես։ Ինչո՞ւ ոչ։ Ո՞նց թե ոչ․․․ և այլն

----------

ivy (04.12.2022), Աթեիստ (05.12.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասեմ, որ սկզբի գրառման մեջ ասված բնազդը մի կողմ թողնելը էդքան էլ լավ միտք չի, ասենք ինչ հիմնավորում էլ գրես, դրանք քողարկում են, հիմնական մղիչը մեկն ա, Դոկինզի Էգոիստիկ գենում լավ բացատրում ա․․․ ասենք պետք ա հակառակը հիմավորես։ Ինչո՞ւ ոչ։ Ո՞նց թե ոչ․․․ և այլն


Եթե հարցին գիտափիլիսոփայորեն մոտենանք, ապա ահագին ծավալուն խնդիր կարող է ստացվել բազմաթիվ հարցականներով։ Հետո ամեն ինչ էվոլյուցիայով ու գեներով բացատրելը` դա ոնց որ հալած կարագ սթեյքի վրա, այսինքն տրիվիալ է հնչում, բայց վայթե ահագին մակերեսային է, չնայած մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը մակերեսային են, ուստի աթեիստները իրենց նույնքան բավարարված կզգան էվոլյուցիոն բացատրություններով, ինչքան որ հավատացյալները` արարչությունով։ 
Փաստացի, մարդկանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը բազմանում է բնազդաբար (ասենք ես էլ երեխա կունենայի, եթե ստացվեր, առանց մի շատ քցել բռնելու),  ում մոտ որ չի ստացվում, բանականության առաջին «կողմնակի էֆեկտը» ի հայտ է գալիս ընդունված նորմի տեսքով, այսինքն «նորմալ» ընտանիքում ընդունված նորմ է երեխաներ ունենալը, մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես ընդունված նորմ է, որ մարդ պիտի կրթություն ստանա, գործ ունենա ու ամուսնանա։ Բայց երեխաներ ունենալը Դոկինզի էգոիստական գենով նույնքան միակողմանի է, ինչքան որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, չնայած, ոնց ասեցի` մարդկանց մեծամասնության ընկալումներով բացատրությունները բավարար են հնչում ու առանձնապես շատ խորանալու զահլա ունեցողները մոլորակի վրա շատ չեն։ «Ինչու ունենալ երեխաներ» հարցն ինքնին առաջանում է այն ինդիվիդուալների մոտ, որոնք կյանքը մի փոքր երկարաժամկետ պլանավորելու, կամ առնվազն ուրվագծելու ունակություն ու ցանկություն ունեն, ու այդ պարագանում կլինեն բազմաթիվ թե կողմ ու թե դեմ  փաստարկներ, օրինակ կողմ փաստարկներից են. 
– Երեխաները տունը լցնում են, կյանքն ավելի աշխույժ է երեխաներով, ավելի շատ ջերմության պահեր կարող են պարգևել
– Հաճելի հոգս են, մարդս բավարարված է զգում «աչքի առաջ» ունենալով մեծացող ու կրթվող «խոստումնալից» օբյեկտներին, կյանքն ավելի պրոգրեսիվ է թվում
– Երեխաները կարող են օժանդակող լինել նեղ պահերին, կամ ծեր ժամանակ որպես ռեսուրս, և այլն
Դեմ փաստարկներից.
– Շատացնում են ընտանիքի ֆինանսական ծախսերը
– Զգալի ժամանակ է պահանջվում երեխաներ մեծացնելու ու դաստիարակելու վրա
– Լրացուցիչ պահանջներ կարող են ներկայացնել ու էներգիա խլել
– Երբեմն կարող են պրոբլեմներ ստեղծել տարբեր հանգամանքների բերումով
– Ծնողները իրենց ազատ ժամանակի զգալի մասը «ստիպված» ծախսում են «հանուն երեխաների շահերի» և այլն

Թե կողմ ու թե դեմ փաստարկների մեջ ոնց տեսնում եք մարդուս կյանքը շարունակելն ու գոյատևելը որպես կյանքի հիմնարար իմաստ ու նպատակ առնվազն չեն նշմարվում որպես բանական հիմնավորումներ, ու չնայած բոլոր փաստարկներն էլ խիստ էգոիստական են։ 

Ասենք, որ շատ խորանանք` երկրի գերբնակեցված լինելն էլ առանձնապես կարող է լուրջ փաստարկ չլինել, եթե մարդս ուզում է երեխաներ ունենալ, ասենք կարելի է շատ չմտածել, թե էդ երեխաները ինչ ապագա կունենան, սունդ, տռաֆիկ, էկոլոգիա, պատերազմ, ֆլան–ֆստան, խոշոր հաշվով մարդկանց մեծ մասը իսկապես թքած ունեն, «ինչ լինում է, թող լինի», կամ  «բալքիմ կավ կլինի» սկզբունքներով, ու էս քցել–բռնելը բավականին սուբյեկտիվ է, ու մանիպուլյատիվ։ 

Իմ շատ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ ու րոպեական կարծիքով` մարդիկս ահագին շատացել ենք, շաբլոնացել ու լճացել էն աստիճանի, որ «կյանքանպաստ» գոյաբանական փաստարկները ձանձրալի են հնչում, ասենք պատկերացրեք դուք ունեք երկու հատ սիրուն շնիկ, ինչ լավ ա չէ՞։  Հիմա պատկերացրեք, դուք ունեք էդ շնիկներից քառասուն հատ։ Այ ինձ համար մոտավորապես այդպիսի զգացողություն է թեկուզ մեկ երեխա ունենալը։ Էս բազմազան մոլորակի վրա ես ինձ երկու հատ համախոհ չեմ կարողանում գտնել, գեներ, էվլյուցիա, գոյապայքար, կյանքի շարունակություն... գրողի ծոցը այդ ամենը։

----------

Freeman (05.12.2022), ivy (05.12.2022), Աթեիստ (05.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (05.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

> Ասեմ, որ սկզբի գրառման մեջ ասված բնազդը մի կողմ թողնելը էդքան էլ լավ միտք չի, ասենք ինչ հիմնավորում էլ գրես, դրանք քողարկում են, հիմնական մղիչը մեկն ա, *Դոկինզի Էգոիստիկ գենում* լավ բացատրում ա․․․ ասենք պետք ա հակառակը հիմավորես։ Ինչո՞ւ ոչ։ Ո՞նց թե ոչ․․․ և այլն


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը․

Richard Dawkins "The Selfish Gene"

 Ричард Докинз "Эгоистичный ген"

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

Դոկինզը վաղուց արդեն «old school» ա։  Խոշոր առումով դարվինիզմը ըստ էության արդեն կրոնից շատ չի տարբերվում, որովհետև բազմաթիվ հարցերի չի պատասխանում այնպես, ինչպես կրոնը, ընդամենը մատնանշում է մարդուս կողմից դիտարկելի ժամանակում օրգանիզմների բազմացման ալգորիթմներն ու գենի ֆունկցիոնալության ինչ-որ առերևույթ մասը՝ անտեսելով ավելի «մեծ պատկերը»: 
«Օգտակարության» իմաստով իհարկե այն օգնել է մարդկությանը ասենք գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված աղբ արտադրել, կամ սինթեզել ավելի էժան նարկոտիկներ, հիմա արհեստական միսն է թրենդի մեջ, ու էլի լիքը մարդկության զարգացման վիճարկելի փաստարկներ։ 
Ասենք նույն կերպ նյուտոնյան ֆիզիկան էլ շատ «լոկալ» հարցերի տալիս է բավարարող պատասխաններ ու լուծումներ, երկար տարիներ կրոնն էլ է տվել լուծումներ, դժգոհողներ շատ չեն եղել, կամ էլ դժգոհողներին այրել են ։Ճ 
Ֆունդամենտալ ֆիզիկայի ներկայիս ճգնաժամային հարցերն ավելի հետաքրքիր են, սկսած ալիքային կոլապսից, վերջացրած մութ էներգիայով ու սև խոռոչներում ժամանակի կանգով ու ինֆորմացիայի վերացմամբ։ Բայց թեմայից շեղվեցի, ոնց որ․․․
Մի խոսքով՝ խոշոր առումով երեխաները մեծ պրոբլեմ չեն, կարելի է ունենալ, կարելի է և չունենալ։

----------


## LisBeth

Օքեյ, շատ գեղեցիկ ու տրամաբանական ես ծածկել ծրարել ամբողջը, ընկեր, բայց խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ էդ տեսությանը դու ես տենց մեկուսի նայում, ոչ մեկ չի ասել, որ մենակ կոդ ա, ասենք էդ բագը կա չէ՞, որ մարդկային միտքը էդ կոդից հզոր ա, էդ էլ դեռ պետք ա բացատրել, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի ժխտում կոդի առկայությունը․․․ բնականաբար էդ 

 Ասդենք մի հատ սենց պարզ հարց, քո թվարկած կողմ փաստարկները բավարարելու համար բոլորվին պարտադիր չի սեփական երեխան ունենալ։ Ինչո՞ւ ա էդ ֆակտորը էդքան կարևոր, եթե գենետիկան չի որոշիչը․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օքեյ, շատ գեղեցիկ ու տրամաբանական ես ծածկել ծրարել ամբողջը, ընկեր, բայց խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ էդ տեսությանը դու ես տենց մեկուսի նայում, ոչ մեկ չի ասել, որ մենակ կոդ ա, ասենք էդ բագը կա չէ՞, որ մարդկային միտքը էդ կոդից հզոր ա, էդ էլ դեռ պետք ա բացատրել, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի ժխտում կոդի առկայությունը․․․ բնականաբար էդ 
> 
>  Ասդենք մի հատ սենց պարզ հարց, քո թվարկած կողմ փաստարկները բավարարելու համար բոլորվին պարտադիր չի սեփական երեխան ունենալ։ Ինչո՞ւ ա էդ ֆակտորը էդքան կարևոր, եթե գենետիկան չի որոշիչը․․․


Սեփական երեխա, թե որդեգրած երեխա՝ եթե անկախ մնացած հանգամանքներից, ապա ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի։ Կարող են «վատ» գեներ ունեցողները որդեգրել «լավ» գեներ ունեցողի, կարող են «լավ» գեներ ունեցողները տկար, կամ հարբած-ուռած ժամանակ բեղմնավորվել ու ծնել խնդիրներով երեխա, հնարավոր է՝ մեծ նշանակություն ունի դաստիարակությունը, միջավայրը, կրթությունը, սնունդը, սոցիալական դրությունը, գուցե աստղերի դասավորությունը, էներգետիկ դաշտերը, հարևանի նավսը և չնայած այդ ամենին միևնույն է լինում են բացառություններ, կամ՝ առնվազն ոչ սպասելի երևույթներ, ասենք հրաշալի պայմանների ու հանգամանքների պարագայում երեխան մեծանում, դառնում է ստահակ, նողկալի հանգամանքներում մեծացած երեխան՝ մի հրաշալի անձնավորություն: Վայթե կարևոր է նաև, թե օրգանիզմը ոնց է «կարդում» ԴՆԹ կոդը, այսինքն վայթե դիալոգ գոյություն ունի մարդուս ինտերֆեյսի (զգայարանների), պրոցեսորի (ուղեղի, ողնուղեղի), կոդեկների (միկրոֆլորայի, էնզիմների) ու գեների միջև, սա էլի ծավալուն թեմա է, որտեղ կան բազմաթիվ հարցականներ, ու վայթե գիտնականից գիտնական տեսություններն ու մեկնաբանությունները կարող են ահագին տարբերվել, ինչքան կարդում եմ, այդպես է երևում, ու ամեն ինչ վայթե ավելի բարդ է, քան Դարվին հոպարի տեսությունն ու դրա հիման վրա գրքեր գրող ծախողների հիմնավորված իրականություններն ու ցանկալին իրականության տեղ սղցրած ֆանտազիաները։ 
Ուստի երեխա ունենալ չունենալու համար վայթե գենետիկայի, կոսմոլոգիայի ու ֆունդամենտալ փիլիսոփայության բաղերն ընկելու փոխարեն կարելի է լսել «սրտի ձայնին», նույնիսկ բանկային հաշիվները նայել պետք չի, եթե սիրտդ ասում է, որ դու երեխայի կարիք ունես, ուրեմն այդպես էլ կա։ Էդ էլ հո էվոլյուցիային չի հակասում, դա հենց բնական ընտրությունն է, որ կա։ Չնայած, լինում է, որ մարդս սրտի փոխարեն ընտրում է ուրիշ օրգան, դրանից բխող ոռի հետևանքներով։

----------


## LisBeth

Աչքիս դու գենետիկա ասելով մենակ սելեկցիա ու որակական հատկանիշների ծրագրավորում ես որպես ընկալում, և միանգամից շտամպային մտածելակերպով գնում ես դարվինի վրա ու քեզ էդ փաստը նյարդայնացնում ա, որպես աթեիսի ցանկացած կրոնական մեջբերում։ 
  Նայի, ցանկացած տեսակի մեջ գենետիկորեն ծրագավորվում ա լիքը բաներ, էդ լավ ու վատ գեներ ասվածները, որոնց վրա հետո և ազդում են քո ասած արտաքին գործոնները։ Բայց կա մի հատ ալթիմեյթ ծրագիր, որը գենի ռեպրոդուկցիայի համար ա պատասխանատու․․․ այսինքն տեսակի պահպանման ծրագիր, ու էդ գենն ա, որ բազմանալու բնազդ ա ձևավորում։ Ու ինքը ուզումա, որ հենց ինքը բազմանա, ինչ էլ որ լինի, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշի ավելի լավ գենը․․․ դրա համար ա ինքը սելֆիշ, թե հիմա գիտակցական մակարդակում ով ոնց ա արդարացնում դա կամ պայքարում դրա հետ արդեն քո ասած սրտի ձայնին ա լսում, ինչ էլ դա չնշանակի, կամ էլ ուրիշ օրգանների ձայները․․․ շիզոֆրենիա մի խոսքով ․․․ դուք ունեք լայն ընտրության հնարավորություն վիճակներ ։Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (07.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

Մի ձև համոզիչ չի, որ մարդկանց մոտ երեխա ունենալը միայն բնազդներով է պայմանավորված։ Մարդը շատ ավելի բարդ արարած է։ 
Մենակ սեփական գենը տարածելու բնազդը որ լիներ, ով ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի կբազմանար։ Մեզ վրա սոցիալական նորմերը շատ ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն (թե դրական, թե բացասական իմաստով), քան բնազդները։ 
Մենք բնությունից ահագին հեռացած սոցիալական ու ռացիոնալ էակներ ենք։ Մեր գործողությունների հիմքում ավելի շատ աշխարհայացքն ու արժեքներն են, քան բնազդները։

----------

մարդ եղած վախտ (07.12.2022)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի ձև համոզիչ չի, որ մարդկանց մոտ երեխա ունենալը միայն բնազդներով է պայմանավորված։ Մարդը շատ ավելի բարդ արարած է։ 
> Մենակ սեփական գենը տարածելու բնազդը որ լիներ, ով ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի կբազմանար։ Մեզ վրա սոցիալական նորմերը շատ ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն (թե դրական, թե բացասական իմաստով), քան բնազդները։ 
> Մենք բնությունից ահագին հեռացած սոցիալական ու ռացիոնալ էակներ ենք։ Մեր գործողությունների հիմքում ավելի շատ աշխարհայացքն ու արժեքներն են, քան բնազդները։


Մարդու առաջին հայացքից բանական ընտրությունների խորքում ավելի շատ ա բնազդը, քան առաջին հայացքից կարելի ա ենթադրել։

Մարդը սոցիալական կենդանի ա, ում երեխան ծնվում շատ քիչ զարգացած ու երկարատև խնամքի կարիք ունի, դրա համար մարդուն պետք ա կազմել ընտանիք, ինչն էլ խանգարում ա խառը բազմանալուն (նու շատ չի խանգարում, լիքը մարդիկ տենց էլ անում են)։

Ու մարդու արժեհամակարգն էլ, սովորույթներն էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում դառնում են նենց, որ տվյալ միջավայրում ավելի շատ բազմանա։
Օրինակ կան ցեղեր, որոնց մոտ սովորություն ա, որ հյուրը պետք ա տանտիրոջ հետ քնի։ Առաջին հայացքից տարօրինակ նեղ ներցեղային սովորությունը բերել ա նրան, որ փոքր ու մեկուսացած ցեղերում շատից քչից գենետիկ բազմազանություն կա, առանց որի ողջ չէին մնա։
Որտեղ դրա կարիքը չկա՝ հիմնականում տենց չեն անում մարդիկ։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (08.12.2022), Վիշապ (08.12.2022)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

Առհասարակ մարդու մոտ, կամ էն կենդանիների մոտ, որ նյարդային համակարգ ունեն, վարքի վրա ինչ-որ ձև ազդող գեները անպայման արտահայտվում են նյարդային համակարգի միջոցով: Մարդու դեպքում ապահով ա ասել ուղեղի միջոցով: Իրանք անպայման կոդավորվում են ինչ-որ տիպի ինֆորմացիայի տեսքով, որը ուղեղը պետք ա մշակի մնացած բոլոր ինֆորմացիոն ինփութների շարքում։

 Էս կոնտեքստում ցանկացած վարքային գենի ազդեցությունը կարելի ա բառերով բացատրել կամ նկարագրել։ Դրանք գիտակցության կամ անգիտակցության վրա թարգմանվում են կարիքներով, նախապատվություններով և այլն։ Դրանց մի մասը կարելի ա ձևակերպել որպես բնազդ։ 

Հիմա երեխա ունենալու մասին կարելի ա խոսել “դե աստված ոնց կամեցավ, ըտենց էլ եղավ”, “պապս թոռ էր ուզում, որ իրա անունը շարունակող լինի”, “էս թաղված մարդուս էգոիստ գենն էր, դրա հոր գենն էլ էր ըտենց վայրենի”: Կամ կարելի ա փորձել հասկանալ թե դրանք ինչ բնազդներ են, ինչ կարիքներ են, և այլն, ու համապատասխանաբար ազդել նրա վրա թե ոնց ա ուղեղը ինտեգրելու էդ ինֆորմացիան մնացած ինֆորմացիաների շարքում: Ուղեղը էդ ինֆորմացիան ինչ-որ կերպ անպայման ինտեգրելու ա, էդ վարքի վրա ինչ-որ կերպ անպայման անդրադառնալու ա, բայց հարցը էն ա, թե մարդը ինչքանով ա ուզում գիտակցաբար խառնվել էդ պրոցեսին: Ու խառնվել ասելով նկատի չունեմ ինչ-որ բան փոխել, խանգարել, և այլն, այլ տեղյակ լինել թե ինչ արեց ուղեղը էդ ինֆորմացիայի հետ: 

Բնականաբար լիքը բնազդներ ու կարիքներ կան, որ մարդկանց հակում են երեխա ունենալուն։ Ասենք սեռական կարիքը երևի “ամենապարզ”-ն ա էդ ցուցակում: Ըտեղ կարա լինի, “ես ուզում եմ իմաստալից կյանք վարել, ու ինձ թվում ա երեխեն իմաստ կտա կյանքիս”, “ես վախենում եմ մենակ լինել, ունենում եմ երեխա”, “ես ուզում եմ էս կինը/տղամարդը ինձ չլքի, ունենում եմ երեխա”, “ես ուզում եմ ծնողներս հպարտանան ինձնով, իրանք ուզում են, որ ես երեխա ունենամ”, “էս ազգին զինվոր ա պետք, պետք ա տղա ունենամ”, “իմ սաղ ընկերները ունենում են երեխա, ես վախենում եմ հետ մնալ”, “ես ձանձրանում եմ, ուզում եմ զբաղմունք”, “էս տղեն չի սիրում պահպանակով սեքս ու ես թքած ունեմ թե հետո ինչ կլինի” և այլն։ Սենց հազարավոր վիճակներ ու կարիքների մեկնաբանություններ, որոնց բոլորի հիմքում կան ինչ-որ բնազդներ, որոնք ձևավորվել են գեներով, որոնք մեզ են հասել միլիոնավոր տարիների ընթացքում, որտև ինչ-որ պահի իրանք սկսել են նպաստել գոյատևմանը: Էլի - էս վիճակներում կարելի ա ասել…. դե … գեներս, հերս, մարդս, աստված… կամ կարելի ա ասել, ես ունեմ սենց կամ նենց կարիք, գտնվում եմ սենց կամ նենց իրավիճակում, ընդունում եմ սենց կամ նենց որոշում կամ իմ էսինչ կարիքը բավարարում եմ էս կամ էն եղանակով։ 

Իսկ էվոլյուցիան ավելի շատ հետևանք ա, քան պատճառ: Ինքը ավելի շուտ իմաստ ունի հետհայացք գցելուց, քան կանխատեսում անելուց: Հա, ես ունեմ գեներ, որոնք ինձ հակում են բազմանալուն, բայց էվոլյուցիայի տրամաբանության մեջ ավելի ճիշտ ա ասել - եթե ես բազմանամ, ապա կլինի հավանականություն, որ իմ գեները կշարունակեն մնալ մարդկանց պոպուլյացիայում մի քանի սերունդ հետո, այլ ոչ - ես կբազմանամ, որտև էվոլյուցիան ինձ հակում ա բազմանալուն: Իմ բազմանալը կախված ա նրանից, թե ես ոնց եմ ինտեգրում իմ բազմանալուն հակող կարիքները մնացած ինֆորմացիայի հետ, որ ուղեղս մշակում կամ գեներացնում ա։

----------

Freeman (08.12.2022), Աթեիստ (08.12.2022)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մի ձև համոզիչ չի, որ մարդկանց մոտ երեխա ունենալը միայն բնազդներով է պայմանավորված։ Մարդը շատ ավելի բարդ արարած է։ 
> Մենակ սեփական գենը տարածելու բնազդը որ լիներ, ով ում հետ պատահի, երբ պատահի կբազմանար։ Մեզ վրա սոցիալական նորմերը շատ ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն (թե դրական, թե բացասական իմաստով), քան բնազդները։ 
> Մենք բնությունից ահագին հեռացած սոցիալական ու ռացիոնալ էակներ ենք։ Մեր գործողությունների հիմքում ավելի շատ աշխարհայացքն ու արժեքներն են, քան բնազդները։


Համոզիչ լինելու հարց չի, եթե դու ռոմանտիկ նատուրա ես ու դժվար ա էդ փատը ընդունել, դա ցավոք օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը չի փոխում։ Իհարկե մարդը բարդ արարած ա ու մենակ գենը չի, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ մի հարց չէր ծագի․․․ ինչը իհարկե չի խանգարում շատերին ով ոնց պատահի սկզբունքով բազմանալ։ 

 Ինչևէ, ասենք էդ բարդացնող ատրիբուտիկան ուղղակի մեր գոյությունը ազատում ա բազմացման պրոցեսսի անվերջանալի ձանձրույթից։ Ասենք պատկերացրու դու հավերժ ապրում ես, մինչ քեզ եղած ու քեզ հետ առկա մարդիկ ես դու, էդ տեսանկյունից նայի ։Ճ

----------


## LisBeth

Մի թեթևակի ճշտում ոչ թե սեռական բնազդն ա մարդկանց հակում երեխա ուենալու, այլ երեխա ունենալն ա առաջացնում սեռական բնազդ․․․ էդ տենց օդից ծնված, կամ հաճույքի համար մեզ շնորհված աստվածային ընծա չի ։Ճ ավելին, էդ հաճույքի առկայությունն էլ հավելյալ խթան, որ շատ բազմանանք, բայց դե մենք շուստռի ենք, ձևերը գտել ենք  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2022)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

> Մի թեթևակի ճշտում ոչ թե սեռական բնազդն ա մարդկանց հակում երեխա ուենալու, այլ երեխա ունենալն ա առաջացնում սեռական բնազդ․․․


Հենց էդ ա, որ “երեխա ունենալ” կոնցեպտ չկա էն անարարածներից դուրս, որ երեխա են ունենում, իսկ երեխա ունենում են, որտև դրա համար կան “բնազդներ”, իսկ էդ բնազդները կան, կամ մենք իրանց հիմա տեսնում ենք, որտև էդ բնազդները կրողները նախկինում թողել են սերունդ, իսկ մնացածները չեն թողել սերունդ։ Էս այսպես կոչված survivorship bias-ն ա։

----------


## LisBeth

> Հենց էդ ա, որ “երեխա ունենալ” կոնցեպտ չկա էն անարարածներից դուրս, որ երեխա են ունենում, իսկ երեխա ունենում են, որտև դրա համար կան “բնազդներ”, իսկ էդ բնազդները կան, կամ մենք իրանց հիմա տեսնում ենք, որտև էդ բնազդները կրողները նախկինում թողել են սերունդ, իսկ մնացածները չեն թողել սերունդ։ Էս այսպես կոչված survivorship bias-ն ա։


 Բնազդներ կրում են բոլորը, անկախ սերունդներ թողելու փաստից, ստեղ գիտակցված լինելու կամ արտահայտվածության աստիճան կա։ Իհարկե մենք կարանք ժխտենք դա՝ հնարավոր չի, ես տենց չեմ զգում, հավատս չի գալիս ու նմանատիպ այլ պնդումներով․․․ սա իմ ասած ընտրության պահն ա, քո մտքերի հեղինակը դու ես, ոնց ուզես տենց էլ կլինի, քեզ համար։
 Օրինակ մարդիկ սնվում են, հիմնական պահանջ ա, որը սերում ա ինքնապահպանման բնազդից, մենք չենք ասում չէ, որ սնվելու կոնցեպտ չկա, ուղղակի սնվողները ապրում են, իսկ չսնվողներին մենք չենք տեսնում, որովհետև բոլորը մեռել են։

----------

Varzor (19.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

Անտինատալիզմը հիշատակել էի առաջին գրառմանս մեջ, հիմա մի պարզաբանող տեսանյութ դնեմ, որ ավելի լավ հասկացվի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։

Ահագին տարօրինակ մտքեր կային ինձ համար, օրինակ՝ չեմ կարողանում մինչև վերջ ընկալել, թե ոնց է հնարավոր գոյության ցավն ու հաճույքը համեմատել չգոյության հետ, ընդհանրապես չգոյի հետ ամեն համեմատություն մի տեսակ աբսուրդային է թվում, որովհետև կարծես խոսվի _չգոյի գոյության_ մասին, ինչն իմ կարծիքով դժվար է մինչև վերջ պատկերացնել։

----------

մարդ եղած վախտ (28.12.2022)

----------


## Արամ

Մենակ էն համեմատությունը, որ համեմատում ա կյանքը ապրելը ու չապրելը իրար հետ ու փորձում ա, ծանր ու թեթև անի թե որն ա լավ, պրիմիտիվ սպեկուլացյաից չի տարբերվում։ Երկու երևույթ համեմատելու համար, առնվազն պետք ա, էդ 2 երևույթի մասին ինֆո լինի, առնվազն համաչափ, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքում, կյանքը ապրելու վերաբերյալ միլիարդների գիտելիք կա, իսկ կյանքը չապրելու 0։ Հիմա եթե օրինակ պարզվի որ իրականում կյանքը չապրելը էդ ոտից գլուծ suffering ա, շատ վատ բան կստացվի էս իդեան կրողների համար։ Իմ էս պնդումը նույնքան աբսուրդ ա ինչքան իրա պնդումը, որ կյանքը չապրելը դա ուղղղակի non-experience ա։

----------

ivy (27.12.2022), Աթեիստ (28.12.2022)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Եկել եմ գրեմ, որ ինձ գիտական հետաքրքրությունն ա դրդել էդ քայլին գնալ :Jpit: Հետաքրքիր էր նախ ինչ ա նշանակում զրոյից աշխարհը ճանաչել, հետո հետաքրքիր ա ինչ կստացվի մեր միքսից ու մի խոսքով մեր ընտանիքի թիմում ազատ հաստիք կար ։ՃՃՃ Իսկ եթե լրջորեն գրելու լինեի. էս թեմայի շուրջ շատ եմ մտածել, հեշտ որոշում չի եղել ու միևնույնն ա դժվար ա ռացիոնալ փաստարկներով եզրակացության գալ։

----------

boooooooom (30.12.2022), Cassiopeia (28.12.2022), ivy (28.12.2022), Աթեիստ (28.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (28.12.2022), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2023), Ուլուանա (28.12.2022), Վիշապ (05.01.2023)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անտինատալիզմը հիշատակել էի առաջին գրառմանս մեջ, հիմա մի պարզաբանող տեսանյութ դնեմ, որ ավելի լավ հասկացվի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։
> 
> Ահագին տարօրինակ մտքեր կային ինձ համար, օրինակ՝ չեմ կարողանում մինչև վերջ ընկալել, թե ոնց է հնարավոր գոյության ցավն ու հաճույքը համեմատել չգոյության հետ, ընդհանրապես չգոյի հետ ամեն համեմատություն մի տեսակ աբսուրդային է թվում, որովհետև կարծես խոսվի _չգոյի գոյության_ մասին, ինչն իմ կարծիքով դժվար է մինչև վերջ պատկերացնել։
> 
> ...


Էնտրոպիայի ու թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքի կոնցեպտներից բխում է, որ նոր կյանքերը անդառնալիորեն ավելացնում են պրոբլեմներն ու հետևաբար` տառապանքները, եթե գիտական արգումենտների պրիզմայով նայենք։ Շատ կոպիդ օրինակ բերեմ. Ասենք ավելի մեծ հավանոցը ավելի շատ կյանքեր է ենթադրում, բայց համապատասխանաբար` ավելի շատ մորթ ու ավելի նեղ պայմաններ հավերի համար։  Ընհանուր առմամբ` հավանոցի բոլոր հավերի ճակատագիրը նեղ պայմաններում բդվելն ու ի վերջո մթերք դառնալն է։ Մեր բոլորիս վերջը մահանալն է, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ցավոտ ու տկար ծերություն քարշ տալուց հետո։ Շատ շատերի երիտասարդ կյանքի առողջ ու երջանիկ պահերը անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են մնացած դժվար ու ձանձրալի պահերի համեմատ։ Շատ մարդիկ ծեր ժամանակ մոռանում են իրենց երիտասարդ կյանքի երջանիկ պահերը, իսկ հիշելն էլ առանձնապես բավարարվածության զգացում չի տալիս։
Եթե ռեալիստիկ նայենք, աշխարհում տառապանքը միշտ ավելի շատ է, քան հաճույքն ու երջանկությունը, և քանակի հետ տառապանքն ավելի է շատանում, քան երջանկությունը, և երջանկությունը հաճախ տրվում է, կամ էլ փոխհատուցվում է անհամեմատ ավելի շատ տառապանքի գնով։ Այսինքն, եթե րոպեական զգացմունքների փոխարեն մեծ պատկերը դիտարկենք, ապա տրամաբանություն կա տվյալ փիլիսոփայության մեջ։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, կարելի է քննարկել, թե իսկապե՞ս երջանկությունն է հիմնական նպատակը, կամ այն ինչ փնտրում ենք։ Տեսանկյունների բախման խնդիր է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մենակ էն համեմատությունը, որ համեմատում ա կյանքը ապրելը ու չապրելը իրար հետ ու փորձում ա, ծանր ու թեթև անի թե որն ա լավ, պրիմիտիվ սպեկուլացյաից չի տարբերվում։ Երկու երևույթ համեմատելու համար, առնվազն պետք ա, էդ 2 երևույթի մասին ինֆո լինի, առնվազն համաչափ, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքում, կյանքը ապրելու վերաբերյալ միլիարդների գիտելիք կա, իսկ կյանքը չապրելու 0։ Հիմա եթե օրինակ պարզվի որ իրականում կյանքը չապրելը էդ ոտից գլուծ suffering ա, շատ վատ բան կստացվի էս իդեան կրողների համար։ Իմ էս պնդումը նույնքան աբսուրդ ա ինչքան իրա պնդումը, որ կյանքը չապրելը դա ուղղղակի non-experience ա։


Չգոյության մեջ չի կարող տառապանք լինել, սույն փիլիսոփայության միտքն այն է, որ ոչինչն ավելի լավ է, քան տառապալի փորձը։ Մենք հակազդում ենք, թե այդ տառապանքի մեջ հաճելի պահեր կան, որոնց համար արժե տառապել, ինչը ահագին սուբյեկտիվ է, որովհետև ամեն մեկս նայում ենք մեր ունեցած հաճույքների ու տառապանքների համեմատության տեսանկյունից անտեսելով մեծ պատկերը։ Այն մարդիկ, որոնք համաձայն չեն, էս թեմայում երբեք առիթ չեն ունենա գրելու, սա է ողբերգությունը  :Smile:

----------

